# لمن يعبد المسيحيون ؟



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم .
جاء على بالي السؤال الاتي , من يعبد المسيحيون ؟ 
اعرف انه سوال قد يعتبره البعض ( تافها ) ولكني مسلم ولا اعرف الجواب ( او بالحقيقه احتمال ماخذ فكره خاطئه )

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مايو 2011)

> من يعبد المسيحيون ؟


الاله الحقيقى الواحد ، والذى جاء متجسدا فى وقت معين لاتمام قضية الفداء (كما سبق وتنبأ انبياء الله من ابراهيم لملاخى النبى)


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

*نحن نعبد الله خالق الكون
الاله المتجسد
عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Exodus/20

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1

*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
لكني قد قرات في احد الردود اننا لسنا عبيدا لله ؟ انما نحن ابناء الله ؟ 
فماذا نعبد اذا لم نكن عبيدا ؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

*نحن نعبد اله واحد*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81011
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> لكني قد قرات في احد الردود اننا لسنا عبيدا لله ؟ انما نحن ابناء الله ؟
> فماذا نعبد اذا لم نكن عبيدا ؟



*محبة الله وخلاصه رفعتنا من درجة العبيد الى درجة الابناء 
الله هو اللى عمل كده وقدم لينا ابوته هل نرفضها ؟؟؟؟نبقى مجانين 
نحن كنا عبيد للذنوب والخطايا والله قبلنا ابناء بالتبنى بالايمان بيسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا 
نحن نعبد الله نعم ’لكن ليس عن خوف او اضطرار او اكراه او اذلال لكن نعبد الله لانه ابونا وفادينا ومخلصنا ,نعبد الله كأبناء وليس كعبيد 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

قرات المقال , شكرا.
سوالي التالي , اذا كنا نعبد الله , اذا نحن عباده ؟ المنطق ( من وجهة نظري ) هكذا .



مونيكا 57 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81011
> ​


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اذا نحن لا نخاف الله ولسنا مضطرين لعبادته ( كابناء ) 
شغله ثانيه , الله خلصنا من عذاب هوة كتبه علينا ؟




Nancy2 قال:


> *محبة الله وخلاصه رفعتنا من درجة العبيد الى درجة الابناء
> الله هو اللى عمل كده وقدم لينا ابوته هل نرفضها ؟؟؟؟نبقى مجانين
> نحن كنا عبيد للذنوب والخطايا والله قبلنا ابناء بالتبنى بالايمان بيسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا
> نحن نعبد الله نعم ’لكن ليس عن خوف او اضطرار او اكراه او اذلال لكن نعبد الله لانه ابونا وفادينا ومخلصنا ,نعبد الله كأبناء وليس كعبيد
> *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> قرات المقال , شكرا.
> سوالي التالي , اذا كنا نعبد الله , اذا نحن عباده ؟ المنطق ( من وجهة نظري ) هكذا .



*فقد قال لنا الرب 

لا اعود ادعوكم بعد عبيد بل ابناء 
يوحنا 8

 [ أولاد الله ، أى المؤمنين بإسمه ] يو 1: 12 ،

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

*نحن نحب الله ونعمل وصاياة
من احبنى يعمل وصاياى
نتيجة المحبة والمخافة وليس الخوف من العقاب
راس الحكمة مخافة الله*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اذا نحن لسنا مضطرين للعبادة انما فقط نشكر ونحمد .




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *فقد قال لنا الرب
> 
> لا اعود ادعوكم بعد عبيد بل ابناء
> يوحنا 8
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اذا نحن لا نخاف الله ولسنا مضطرين لعبادته ( كابناء )
> شغله ثانيه , الله خلصنا من عذاب هوة كتبه علينا ؟



*عايز تخاف وتترعب منه خاف يا اخ مؤمن محدش هيقولك لا 
بس سؤال معلش هو الاله المرعب اللى يخوف ده ويخلى الناس تعبده علشان خايفة منه ده اله طبيعى ؟مش مريض يعنى؟
وهل يستحق العبادة ؟
نتيجة محبة الله لينا ومحبتنا ليه هو اننا بنعبده بالروح والحق بنعبده بالحب مش مجرد الخوف من عقابه 
بنحفظ وصاياه ونعملها لاننا بنحبه كأب 
لكن لو بنعبده بس علشان بنخاف منه بئس العبادة ده يبقى مرض مش عبادة 

الله لم يكتب عليك اى شئ الله اعطاك حرية الاختيار وانت تختار الصح من الغلط وتتحمل نتيجة الاختيار 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اذا نحن لا نخاف عقاب الله ؟  " وليس الخوف من العقاب "
نقطه " نتيجة المحبة والمخافة " تحتاج الى توضيح ؟ اي مخافه تقصدين لو سمحتي .
شكرا على تفاهمك وحوارك المتحضر معي . 



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *نحن نحب الله ونعمل وصاياة
> من احبنى يعمل وصاياى
> نتيجة المحبة والمخافة وليس الخوف من العقاب
> راس الحكمة مخافة الله*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اذا نحن لسنا مضطرين للعبادة انما فقط نشكر ونحمد .



*هل معاملتك مع والديك نشكر ونحمد
ام سماع لوصيتهم والعمل بها لانه يوجد حب متبادل
فانت متاكد ان والدك يحبك وانت تحبه وتهابهة وتعمل مايوصيك به لانك تحبه*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

الصراحة انا اخاف من ربي , اعلم ان بيده مقاليب كل الامور , وان شاء ان يقول لشي كن فيكون , فاعلم ان الله قادر على عمل كل شي .
اعبد الله لانه هوه الذي خلقني ورزقني النعمة , اعبده مخافا ومحبة وشكرا , وبالتاكيد طوعا من عندي , لست مكروها على العباده , لكن في يوم الحشر سيسجد الجميع لله كرها وطواعيتاً




Nancy2 قال:


> *عايز تخاف وتترعب منه خاف يا اخ مؤمن محدش هيقولك لا
> بس سؤال معلش هو الاله المرعب اللى يخوف ده ويخلى الناس تعبده علشان خايفة منه ده اله طبيعى ؟مش مريض يعنى؟
> وهل يستحق العبادة ؟
> نتيجة محبة الله لينا ومحبتنا ليه هو اننا بنعبده بالروح والحق بنعبده بالحب مش مجرد الخوف من عقابه
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> نقطه " نتيجة المحبة والمخافة " تحتاج الى توضيح ؟ اي مخافه تقصدين لو سمحتي . .



*مخافة الاحترام والحب زى ماانت بتخاف من والدك ووالدتك مش بتبقى مرعوب منهم لكن بتخاف على زعلهم لانك بتحبهم 
مخافة الاعتراف بالجميل
اما الرعب مرض والخوف مرض 
زى مابيقول الكتاب لان الخوف له عذاب اما المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف الى خارج 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

ولكني لا اعبد والدي , اعمل كل شي لاجلهما 



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هل معاملتك مع والديك نشكر ونحمد
> ام سماع لوصيتهم والعمل بها لانه يوجد حب متبادل
> فانت متاكد ان والدك يحبك وانت تحبه وتهابهة وتعمل مايوصيك به لانك تحبه*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ولكني لا اعبد والدي , اعمل كل شي لاجلهما



*لانك تحبهم
فرق بين المسيحين والمسلمين
انتم تقولون انكم عبيد لله
اما نحن فأبناء لله
وهو الذى منحنا البنوة
وهو الذى احبنا اولا
فعلاقتنا بالرب علاقة ابناء بابيهم وليست علاقة عبيد باسيادهم
ولذلك عندما علمنا السيد المسيح كيف نصلى قال لنا ان نقول
ابانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك...........*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الصراحة انا اخاف من ربي , اعلم ان بيده مقاليب كل الامور , وان شاء ان يقول لشي كن فيكون , فاعلم ان الله قادر على عمل كل شي .
> اعبد الله لانه هوه الذي خلقني ورزقني النعمة , اعبده مخافا ومحبة وشكرا , وبالتاكيد طوعا من عندي , لست مكروها على العباده , لكن في يوم الحشر سيسجد الجميع لله كرها وطواعيتاً



*خطأ يا اخ مؤمن انت بتعبده علشان بتخاف منه لايوجد حب والسبب انت قولته فى اول سطر ,انك عارف انه قادر على كل شئ وفى يده كل الامور 
انت تتقى شره ولست تعبده حبا 
للاسف المسلم لايعرف معنى ان يعبد الله حبا 
*


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اذا نحن لسنا مضطرين للعبادة انما فقط نشكر ونحمد .


 

أخي مؤمن بالرسل

ليكون في كلامنا قاسم مشترك، يا ريت تفهمني ما هو مفهوم العبادة عندك.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

لكي لا نخرج عن سياق السؤال , كان سؤالي واضح ووصلت فكرتي لكي , 




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *لانك تحبهم
> فرق بين المسيحين والمسلمين
> انتم تقولون انكم عبيد لله
> اما نحن فأبناء لله
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

ولماذا تقرا عيناكي فقط السطر الاول ؟ اكملي قراءه ردي لتري لماذا اعبد 



Nancy2 قال:


> *خطأ يا اخ مؤمن انت بتعبده علشان بتخاف منه لايوجد حب والسبب انت قولته فى اول سطر ,انك عارف انه قادر على كل شئ وفى يده كل الامور
> انت تتقى شره ولست تعبده حبا
> للاسف المسلم لايعرف معنى ان يعبد الله حبا
> *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

عبادة الله الواحد الاحد لا شريك له , خالقني وخالقك وخالق كل شي في الوجود
اعبد الله مخافة عذابه اذا عصيته وحبا له وشكرا له على النعمة التي انعم بها علي وعلى والدي وعلى البشريه جمعاء , عبادة موحد مومن بالله ونبيه ورسله وكتبه وملائكته 
واقرارا مني بعظمته وخلقه لهذا الكون 



أمة قال:


> أخي مؤمن بالرسل
> 
> ليكون في كلامنا قاسم مشترك، يا ريت تفهمني ما هو مفهوم العبادة عندك.


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> عبادة الله الواحد الاحد لا شريك له , خالقني وخالقك وخالق كل شي في الوجود
> اعبد الله مخافة عذابه اذا عصيته وحبا له وشكرا له على النعمة التي انعم بها علي وعلى والدي وعلى البشريه جمعاء , عبادة موحد مومن بالله ونبيه ورسله وكتبه وملائكته
> واقرارا مني بعظمته وخلقه لهذا الكون


 

لم اسألك من تعبد ولمذا تعبده.

سألتك عن مفهوم كلمة عبادة عندك.  يعني: ما معنى كلمة عبادة كما تفهمها.


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> عبادة الله الواحد الاحد لا شريك له , خالقني وخالقك وخالق كل شي في الوجود
> اعبد الله *مخافة* عذابه اذا عصيته و*حبا له* وشكرا له على النعمة التي انعم بها علي وعلى والدي وعلى البشريه جمعاء , عبادة موحد مومن بالله ونبيه ورسله وكتبه وملائكته
> واقرارا مني بعظمته وخلقه لهذا الكون




المشكلة عزيزي مؤمن تقع في ما خططته لك بالأحمر ، تناقضات بين المحبة والخوف ، انظر ماذا يقول الإنجيل ‏في رسالة يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح 4:‏

بهذا تكمّلت المحبة فينا : أن يكون لنا ثقة يوم الدين ، لأنه كما هو في هذا العالم ، هكذا نحن أيضاً . لا خوف في ‏المحبة ، بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج لأن الخوف له عذاب ، وأما من خاف فلم يتكمّل في المحبة ‏

المشكلة في أن المحبة لا تلتقي مع الخوف ، لأن الخوف عكس الثقة ، كثيراً ما يقول المسيح: لا تخافوا ، وفي ‏مكان آخر: ثقوا ‏

إذن المشكلة في علاقتك مع الله أنها علاقة متأرجحة وغير واثقة ، فمن يحب لا يخاف ، ومن يحب يكون على ثقة ‏أن مكانه محفوظ في حدقة عيني الرب (لأنه من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه)‏


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

الخضوع والانقياد والتذلل , هذا معني كلمة يعبد او العبادة

 العبادة اسم جامع لكلّ ما يُحبّه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة. 

استطيع ان اذكر اكثر لكن احد المشرفين قال لي ان لا ارد بجواب طويل ( مقال ) 





أمة قال:


> لم اسألك من تعبد ولمذا تعبده.
> 
> سألتك عن مفهوم كلمة عبادة عندك.  يعني: ما معنى كلمة عبادة كما تفهمها.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

ميتو عزيزي, خلي الصورة توضح اكثر , ان كنت احب الله فاني لا اخافه ؟ 
انا احب الله = انا لا اخافه 
انا اخاف الله = انا لا احبه ؟ 

اذا يجب ان لا نخاف من الله ؟ اهذا هوه المقصود ؟ 



MeToo قال:


> المشكلة عزيزي مؤمن تقع في ما خططته لك بالأحمر ، تناقضات بين المحبة والخوف ، انظر ماذا يقول الإنجيل ‏في رسالة يوحنا الأولى الإصحاح 4:‏
> 
> بهذا تكمّلت المحبة فينا : أن يكون لنا ثقة يوم الدين ، لأنه كما هو في هذا العالم ، هكذا نحن أيضاً . لا خوف في ‏المحبة ، بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج لأن الخوف له عذاب ، وأما من خاف فلم يتكمّل في المحبة ‏
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الخضوع والانقياد والتذلل , هذا معني كلمة يعبد او العبادة



*مفهوم مؤلم جدا لمعنى العبادة 
وكيف ستحب الله بعد ان حددت عبادتك له فى الانقياد والتذلل 
ولماذا يريد الهك ان يذلك ؟هل يستمتع بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

ولماذا لا تقراين ردي بالكامل , اتصور ردي لم يتجاوز ال 3 اسطر ؟ اهو رد طويل لكي لا تقرائيه ؟ 

أولا يستحق من خلقني ان انقاد له ؟ 



Nancy2 قال:


> *مفهوم مؤلم جدا لمعنى العبادة
> وكيف ستحب الله بعد ان حددت عبادتك له فى الانقياد والتذلل
> ولماذا يريد الهك ان يذلك ؟هل يستمتع بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ميتو عزيزي, خلي الصورة توضح اكثر , ان كنت احب الله فاني لا اخافه ؟
> انا احب الله = انا لا اخافه
> انا اخاف الله = انا لا احبه ؟
> 
> اذا يجب ان لا نخاف من الله ؟ اهذا هوه المقصود ؟



ليس تماماً

أنتَ قلت: أعبد الله مخافة عذابه ‏

أن تخاف عذاب وعقاب الله لا يعني أنك قد لا تحبه ، بل يعني أن علاقتك معه بالتأكيد مشوّه ، لأنه بزوال عامل ‏الخوف قد تتوقف هذه العلاقة لأنها نابعة من الخوف

إذن ، هناك علاقة مشوّه تجمعك مع الخالق ، أساسها الخوف منه ‏

لو تابعتُ لك نص رسالة يوحنا ستجده يقول: نحنُ نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ‏

إذن المنطلق لمحبتنا لله أنه هو من بادر بالمحبة أولاً ‏

المسيح لخّص الوصايا العشر بكلمة محبة لله وللبشر: الوصية الأولى هي أن تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ‏وفكرك ونفسك والوصية الثانية أن تحب قريبك كنفسك ‏

لا قيمة للخوف في أي علاقة ، عندما كنّا أطفال (غير ناضجين وغير مسؤولين وفاهمين) كنّا نخاف من والدينا ‏ونسعى للتمرد عليهم ونقوم بأفعال سيئة بالخفية عنهم ، عندما كبرنا (وأصبحنا بالغين وناضجين وواعين) تحوّلت ‏العلاقة من خوف إلى محبة واحترام وثقة بحكمتهم وأصبحنا نبادلهم أحاديثنا ونشاركهم بالكثير من تصرفاتنا ‏وقراراتنا (طبعاً أنا أتكلّم عن العلاقة المفترض أن تكون مع الأهل  )‏

المواطن الذي يخاف من المخالفة سيخالف لو لم يراه أحد ، والذي يحب وطنه ويشعر بالإنتماء له لن يُخالف حتى ‏ولو لم يراه أحد ولكن ليس خوفاً من المخالفة إنما حباً للوطن ‏


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ولماذا لا تقراين ردي بالكامل , اتصور ردي لم يتجاوز ال 3 اسطر ؟ اهو رد طويل لكي لا تقرائيه ؟
> 
> أولا يستحق من خلقني ان انقاد له ؟



*مين قالك مقرتهوش يامؤمن ؟قريته واقتبسته بالكامل فى ردى عليك لكن راجع كلامى انا قولت ايه 
قولت سبب عبادتك لله الحقيقية تكمن فى اول سطر 
بعدها حاولت تقول انك بتحب الله وبتعبده بحب لكن هذا فى نظرى يناقض كلامك فى السطر الاول ,فهمت انا اقصد ايه ؟

انت ممكن تكون بتحب الله (من وجهة نظرك ) ,لكن ما الدافع وراء الحب ؟الخوف ؟ام احساسك بمحبة الله ليك ؟احنا مثلا نحب الله لانه هو احبنا اولا كما يقول الكتاب 
عندما يكون دافع الحب هو الخوف فهذا لايسمى حب ,فهمتنى يا اخ مؤمن ؟
انت تعتقد انك تحب الله لانك لم تختبر بعد معنى ان تكون فى علاقة حب حقيقية مع الله كأبوك السماوى 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

خلينا نكون واضحين بدون لف ودوران 
انا اعبد الله لاني اخافه وبنفس الوقت احبه ( هذا شي اتفقت انا وانت عليه من سياق جوابك ) كيف اعتبرت ان عبادتي لله اساسها الخوف وليس الخوف والحب والشكر ؟ وقد اوضحت لك سبب عبادتي لله.

هذا السؤال موجه لشخصك , أتخاف الله ام تحبة ؟ انت قلت ان الحب لا يجتمع مع الخوف ؟ اعتقد ان السؤال واضح ولا اريد شرحا طويلا رجاءا , اشرح لي بعد ان تجيبني على السؤال . 




MeToo قال:


> ليس تماماً
> 
> أنتَ قلت: أعبد الله مخافة عذابه ‏
> 
> ...


----------



## truth_seeker (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الصراحة انا اخاف من ربي , اعلم ان بيده مقاليب كل الامور , وان شاء ان يقول لشي كن فيكون , فاعلم ان الله قادر على عمل كل شي .
> اعبد الله لانه هوه الذي خلقني ورزقني النعمة , اعبده مخافا ومحبة وشكرا , وبالتاكيد طوعا من عندي , لست مكروها على العباده , لكن في يوم الحشر سيسجد الجميع لله كرها وطواعيتاً


 

حفظك الرب اخي مؤمن
مفهوم رائع للعبادة. احييك على هذه الروح السمحاء.

مخافة الله اساس الايمان الصحيح. في بعض الايات في الكتاب المقدس عن مخافة الله:
:" عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24).


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

وهل تعرفين بما في قلبي لتقولي ان سبب العباده هوة الخوف ؟ 
الا يجوز تقديم سبب على سبب ؟ انا لم اسرد قصه بتواريخ معينه لكي يكون في تسلسل للاحداث , انا ذكرت عدة اسباب , وصلت فكرتي , شكرا . 



Nancy2 قال:


> *مين قالك مقرتهوش يامؤمن ؟قريته واقتبسته بالكامل فى ردى عليك لكن راجع كلامى انا قولت ايه
> قولت سبب عبادتك لله الحقيقية تكمن فى اول سطر
> بعدها حاولت تقول انك بتحب الله وبتعبده بحب لكن هذا فى نظرى يناقض كلامك فى السطر الاول ,فهمت انا اقصد ايه ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

عزيزي الباحث عن الحق 
اذا يجوز ان اخاف الله وبنفس الوقت احبه ؟
لان العضو ميتو يقول "  أن المحبة لا تلتقي مع الخوف " " فمن يحب لا يخاف " 
اطالب بتفسير  




truth_seeker قال:


> حفظك الرب اخي مؤمن
> مفهوم رائع للعبادة. احييك على هذه الروح السمحاء.
> 
> مخافة الله اساس الايمان الصحيح. في بعض الايات في الكتاب المقدس عن مخافة الله:
> :" عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24).


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> هذا السؤال موجه لشخصك , أتخاف الله ام تحبة ؟ انت قلت ان الحب لا يجتمع مع الخوف ؟ اعتقد ان السؤال واضح ولا اريد شرحا طويلا رجاءا , اشرح لي بعد ان تجيبني على السؤال .



أنا لا أخاف الله ، ولا أخاف منه ، بل أحبه وأثق به


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وهل تعرفين بما في قلبي لتقولي ان سبب العباده هوة الخوف ؟
> .



*لا لااعرف مابقلبك طبعا لكن اقرأ كلامك وردودك ومن خلالها اقرأ افكارك *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *أنا لا أخاف الله ، ولا أخاف منه ، بل أحبه وأثق به
> *


هذا كل الذي اردت ان افهمه , لو جاوبتني من الاول كان انتهى حوارنا من زمان, شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

لطيف , زيادة في المعلومات وتاكيدا , اني اعبد الله خوفا منه وحبا له سعيا الى مغفرته لاخطائي 



Nancy2 قال:


> *لا لااعرف مابقلبك طبعا لكن اقرأ كلامك وردودك ومن خلالها اقرأ افكارك *


----------



## محب مايكل (20 مايو 2011)

كمسلم سابق فرض علي محبة الله ومخافته ورفع مقامه , لماذا لانه الله فكان حبا مفروض فالله خلقنا لعبادته


بالمسيحية احببت الله لانه نزل بنفسه  وخلصني واحبني , انا الذي لا استحق  فمن هنا بدات المحبة  والرغبة بان اكون عبده واتبع واعيش حياتي باعينه لا بعيني ,, الله عاملني وكاني الوحيد في هذا الدنيا وكاني خليقته الوحيدة فنعم اريد عبادته واتباعه لانه رغم مجده وعظمته اهتم لاجلي ولاجل كل خرافه الضالة


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> لطيف , زيادة في المعلومات وتاكيدا , اني اعبد الله خوفا منه وحبا له سعيا الى مغفرته لاخطائي



*خوفا منه وحبا له ,الا ترى انهما متناقضين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عرفلى الحب يا اخ مؤمن ,عرف الحب ؟ماهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

عزيزي اذا انت عبد من عباد الله ؟ او بمفهومك انت ابن الله وتعبده ؟ 




محب مايكل قال:


> كمسلم سابق فرض علي محبة الله ومخافته ورفع مقامه , لماذا لانه الله فكان حبا مفروض فالله خلقنا لعبادته
> 
> 
> بالمسيحية احببت الله لانه نزل بنفسه  وخلصني واحبني , انا الذي لا استحق  فمن هنا بدات المحبة  والرغبة بان اكون عبده واتبع واعيش حياتي باعينه لا بعيني ,, الله عاملني وكاني الوحيد في هذا الدنيا وكاني خليقته الوحيدة فنعم اريد عبادته واتباعه لانه رغم مجده وعظمته اهتم لاجلي ولاجل كل خرافه الضالة


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اي حب تقصدين , في حب الله , حب الوالدين , حب الاخوة , حب العائله , حب الاقارب , حب الزوجه , حب الاولاد , حب الاشياء , والسرد طويل 
ولكن الكل تبدا بانها شعور نفسي داخلي , والتكملة بعد ان تحددي لي اي حب تقصدين 



Nancy2 قال:


> *خوفا منه وحبا له ,الا ترى انهما متناقضين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عرفلى الحب يا اخ مؤمن ,عرف الحب ؟ماهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

خوفي من الله وحبي له لا يجتمعان 
ولكن العضو تروث سيكر ذكر ايه من الانجيل " " عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24)."

اذا الكل مامور بمخافه الله , لان ال ف شرطيه في اللغه العربيه حسب علمي 



Nancy2 قال:


> *خوفا منه وحبا له ,الا ترى انهما متناقضين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عرفلى الحب يا اخ مؤمن ,عرف الحب ؟ماهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

*اخ مؤمن لكى اوضحلك الغرض من سؤالى عن معنى الحب سأقول لك شيئا 
فى بعض الاوقات نتيجة تلقينا لتعليم معين من الصغر عن اشياء معينة نكبر ونحن لدينا تعريفات عن بعض الامور والمصطلحات فى الحياة نظن انها صحيحة لكنها غير صحيحة بل مشوهه 
مثلا ان ترى الشئ الابيض اسود وانت مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انه اسود هذا لن يجعل الابيض اسود الابيض ابيض لكن المشكلة فى نظرتك انت له 
نفس الشئ يا اخ مؤمن انت تربيت على ان الخوف والرعب حب وتعتقد ان هذا هو التعريف الصحيح للحب وانت مقتنع تماما ان خوفك من الله ورعبك من عقابه حب لكنه فى الحقيقة ليس حب هو خوف ورعب فقط 

سؤالى ليك يا اخ مؤمن لو حدث فى يوم من الايام واكتشفت مثلا ان الله لن يعذبك فى الاخرة فى النار لو لم تعبده هل ستظل تعبده بالرغم من معرفتك انه لايوجد عقاب ؟

تعليق حبك لله على وجود العقاب فى الاخرة هذا ليس حب لانه بمجرد زوال عامل الترهيب لاى سبب سيزول ماتسميه انت حب وستزول العبادة معه 
ارجو انى اكون وضحت قصدى 
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

ارى انك لا تجيدين فهم العربية جيدا , الم اقل ان احد اسباب حبي لله انه خلقني وانعم علي بنعمه واستطيع ان اطيل !! 
نعم ساظل اعبد الله واسجد له .
وعرفت لك معنى العبادة ,اني اعبد الله سعيا لرضى الله 
اتمنى ان لا نخرج عن سياق السؤال , وصلت فكرتي لكي وسمعت الجواب الذي اريده من ميتو .
شكرا 




Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ مؤمن لكى اوضحلك الغرض من سؤالى عن معنى الحب سأقول لك شيئا
> فى بعض الاوقات نتيجة تلقينا لتعليم معين من الصغر عن اشياء معينة نكبر ونحن لدينا تعريفات عن بعض الامور والمصطلحات فى الحياة نظن انها صحيحة لكنها غير صحيحة بل مشوهه
> مثلا ان ترى الشئ الابيض اسود وانت مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انه اسود هذا لن يجعل الابيض اسود الابيض ابيض لكن المشكلة فى نظرتك انت له
> نفس الشئ يا اخ مؤمن انت تربيت على ان الخوف والرعب حب وتعتقد ان هذا هو التعريف الصحيح للحب وانت مقتنع تماما ان خوفك من الله ورعبك من عقابه حب لكنه فى الحقيقة ليس حب هو خوف ورعب فقط
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الخضوع والانقياد والتذلل , هذا معني كلمة يعبد او العبادة


 
شكرا أخي *مؤمن بالرسل*. لردك على سؤالي.
رد ممتاز ممكن نبني عليه.
الخضوع والإنقياد والتذلل هي أعمال يقوم بها الإنسان وقيمتها لا تكمن فيها بل في الحافز الذي يحث عليها.

فإذا كان الحافز وراء هذه الأعمال هو الخوف من الذي نقدم له هذه الأعمال أصبحت مذلة ومهانة ومعنى هذا أن المحبة مفقودة بين مقدم الأعمال والمقدمة له. لا يسر ولا يفرح المحب في رؤية من يحبه خائفا ومرتعدا منه، كما أنه لا يمكن أن يحب المرء من يخافه.

ولكن إذا كان الحافز هو المحبة فهو إمتنانا وإكراما لهذا الشخص كخضوع الإولاد للأباء لأنهم سبب وجودهم ولأنهم كبروهم وتعبوا عليهم وبذلوا من أجلهم الغالي والنفيس. 

كذلك الإنقياد لتوجيهات الأباء هو ثقة الأبناء بأن أباءهم يريدون لهم الأفضل. 


حتى تذلل الأبناء للأباء في طلب السماح على خطأ يكون دافعه المصالحة معهم محبة فيهم وليس خوفا من عقابهم إذ أنهم واثقون من محبتهم، لأن الإبن الذي يحب والديه لا يقوى على رؤية أحدهما زعلانا منه. وهو مستعد أن يركع أمامهما متذللا لكي يرى علامة الرضا والبسمة تعود الى وجههما. 

 سبقني الأخ المبارك *ميتو* ووضح الفرق بين الخوف والمحبة في مشاركتيه #*25* #*30* .





مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> العبادة *اسم جامع* لكلّ ما يُحبّه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة.


 
تعميم وتمييع والنتيجة الواحد مش عارف الطريق.

*رجاء محبة*

اتمنى أن تكتب مداخلتك بعد الإقتباس وليس قبله لأن ذلك أسرع للتعرف على المشاركة التي ترد عليها. وشكرا لك.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

يا أمة يا أمة  
ولماذا لا اخضع وانقاد لربي حبا له وخوفا منه بنفس الوقت ؟ 

أكرر الاية " " عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24). " 
فلماذا ( امر ) الله تعالى الناس بخوفه ؟

نحن خرجنا مجددا عن سياق الموضوع , انا اقول وارى اننا عباد لله ( هذا رايي ) وانتم تقولون انكم تعبدون الله ولكنكم لستم عباده !!! 



أمة قال:


> شكرا أخي *مؤمن بالرسل*. لردك على سؤالي.
> رد ممتاز ممكن نبني عليه.
> الخضوع والإنقياد والتذلل هي أعمال يقوم بها الإنسان وقيمتها لا تكمن فيها بل في الحافز الذي يحث عليها.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ارى انك لا تجيدين فهم العربية جيدا



*ههههههههه ماشى انا مش بفهم اللغة العربية ,اصلا اللغة العربية ولاتفرق معايا 
ما علينا 
ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟؟؟؟انت بتحب الله كما تقول  ماشى 
ممكن تقولى الهك اللى انت بتعبده بيحبك ؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2011)

*شتان بين معاملة الشخص لعبده ومعـــــــــــاملته لإبنه رفعنا من معاملتنا كعبيد إلى معاملتنا كأبناء شكــــــر إلهى المحب على عظيم إحساناتك.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مايو 2011)

*حبيبى من جهتنا نحن نعبد الله ولم ننف ذلك عن أنفسنا مطلقا لكن من جهته هو رفعنا إلى مرحلة الأبنا وهذا مايسرنا 
من جهتنا نحن
   بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله بولس الأولى إلى أهل رومية 1:1
1   بولس عبد الله و رسول يسوع المسيح لاجل ايمان مختاري الله و معرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى تيطس 1 :1
   يعقوب عبد الله و الرب يسوع المسيح يهدي السلام الى الاثني عشر سبطا الذين في الشتات*  يعقوب 1 : 1
أما من جهة الله فهو قال:
15  لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اسف ان كنت جرحتك بعبارتي , لكنك تقرأين كل ما اكتب وتستنتجين فقط البعض

عماما , سوف ارد على سؤالك ولكنه خارج نطاق الموضوع 
جوابي هوة نعم , وقد ذكر الله في القران واصفا نفسه  بالغفور والودود والرحيم . استطيع ذكر ايات من القران اذا اردتي .
واذا ابتلانا الله ببلاء مثلا كمرض , فلا يعني انه لا يحبنا , نحن لا نسيء الظن بالله . 





Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه ماشى انا مش بفهم اللغة العربية ,اصلا اللغة العربية ولاتفرق معايا
> ما علينا
> ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟؟؟؟انت بتحب الله كما تقول  ماشى
> ممكن تقولى الهك اللى انت بتعبده بيحبك ؟؟؟
> *








Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههه ماشى انا مش بفهم اللغة العربية ,اصلا اللغة العربية ولاتفرق معايا
> ما علينا
> ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟؟؟؟انت بتحب الله كما تقول  ماشى
> ممكن تقولى الهك اللى انت بتعبده بيحبك ؟؟؟
> *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

واضح ردك يا سامح , شكرا جزيلا
فقط اريد جواب بنعم ام لا لهذا السؤال , انت تعبد الله لكنك لست عبده ؟ 
اتمنى اي يكون الرد مثلما طلبت لكي لا تتشوه الصورة لدي



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *حبيبى من جهتنا نحن نعبد الله ولم ننف ذلك عن أنفسنا مطلقا لكن من جهته هو رفعنا إلى مرحلة الأبنا وهذا مايسرنا
> من جهتنا نحن
> بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله بولس الأولى إلى أهل رومية 1:1
> 1   بولس عبد الله و رسول يسوع المسيح لاجل ايمان مختاري الله و معرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى تيطس 1 :1
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اسف ان كنت جرحتك بعبارتي , لكنك تقرأين كل ما اكتب وتستنتجين فقط البعض
> 
> عماما , سوف ارد على سؤالك ولكنه خارج نطاق الموضوع
> جوابي هوة نعم , وقد ذكر الله في القران واصفا نفسه  بالغفور والودود والرحيم . استطيع ذكر ايات من القران اذا اردتي .
> واذا ابتلانا الله ببلاء مثلا كمرض , فلا يعني انه لا يحبنا , نحن لا نسيء الظن بالله .



*هههههههه لالالالا يامؤمن انا حتى كنت بضحك اصلا وزى ماقولتلك اللغة العربية لاتعنينى 
المهم ,انا لااستنتج البعض من كلامك واترك الباقى ,انا فقط اعلق على فكرة العبادة بسبب الخوف لانها لاتستقيم مع ماتقوله عن عبادتك لله بسبب حبك له
فى نظرى هذا تناقض لايستقيم الحب مع الخوف من عقاب الله 
عرفت ليه انا بعلق بس على نقطة الخوف ؟

نعم الله قالك انه ودود وغفور ورحيم وهتلر بردو قال عن نفسه انه ودود ورحيم 
لكن هل قالك انه بيحبك ؟هل انت متأكد انه بيحبك 
وعلى فكرة سؤالى ليس خارج الموضوع بل هو صلب الموضوع 
عارف ليه ؟لان علاقة الحب علاقة ثنائية متبادلة وكل ماتشعر بحب الطرف الاخر لك يزداد حبك وتعلقك به 
نفس الشئ كلما تشعر وتتأكد من محبة الله لك كل يوم سيتجدد ويتقوى حبك له ردا على حبه هو الذى بادر به اولا 
ولان الله هو الخالق وهو بادئ كل شئ فهو من احبنا اولا واظهر محبته لنا ولذلك رد الفعل الطبيعى منا ان نرد محبته المقدمة لنا بالحب والاكرام والاحترام والعبادة له كأبناء 

لكن ان لم يقدم لك الله حبه اولا ويؤكد لك ويظهر لك ذاته وحبه كيف ستحبه انت ؟؟؟وكيف ستعبده بالحب ؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> يا أمة يا أمة
> 
> أكرر الاية " " عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24). "
> فلماذا ( امر ) الله تعالى الناس بخوفه ؟
> ...



أليس أنتَ تفضّل القراءة بالإنجليزي لأنه أوضح 

إقرأ معي أيوب 37: 22 - 24 

22 Out of the north he comes in golden splendor; 
   God comes in awesome majesty. 
23 The Almighty is beyond our reach and exalted in power; 
   in his justice and great righteousness, he does not oppress. 
24 Therefore, people revere him, 
   for does he not have regard for all the wise in heart?


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

خلينا نقطه نقطه , 
من سياق حديثك افهم انك تحبين الله ولكنك لا تخافينه لان الخوف والمحبة لا يجتمعان ؟ صح ام خطا , لا اريد جواب تفصيلي رجاءا
نقطه ثانية , وهل تشبهين الله بالبشر ؟ اذا قال الله انه الغفور يعني انه من الممكن ان لا يكون غفورا ؟ نحن لا نشبه الله بمخلوق خلقه الله , ومن صفات الاله في المسيحيه انه لا يخطيء , فاذا قال عن نفسه شي فيستحيل ان ننكره ونشكك فيه, وهذه ايه من القران " 
" قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم " آل عمران ، 31.
تحتاجين مساعده في شرح الاية ؟ انا حاظر , او , خليني اختصر , نحن نحب الله ونتبع تعاليمه فبالتالي الله يحبنا ويغفر لنا خطايانا 

سؤالي كان واضح , من تعبدون ؟ الجميع قال الله , اذا انتم تعبدون الله ولكنكم لستم عبيده , اتصور الموضوع خلاص انتهى بالنسبة الي ووضحت الصورة لكل الاطراف 




Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه لالالالا يامؤمن انا حتى كنت بضحك اصلا وزى ماقولتلك اللغة العربية لاتعنينى
> المهم ,انا لااستنتج البعض من كلامك واترك الباقى ,انا فقط اعلق على فكرة العبادة بسبب الخوف لانها لاتستقيم مع ماتقوله عن عبادتك لله بسبب حبك له
> فى نظرى هذا تناقض لايستقيم الحب مع الخوف من عقاب الله
> عرفت ليه انا بعلق بس على نقطة الخوف ؟
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

استغفر الله العلي العظيم , تجبروني لاخرج عن سياق الموضوع وبالتالي سيغلق 
اقرا انت معي
Now therefore fear the LORD, and serve him in sincerity and in truth: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD. 
 (Jos 24:14)
اقرا المزيد من كتابك رجاءا 
Only fear the LORD, and serve him in truth with all your heart: for consider how great  things he
hath done for you (1Sa 12:2 )

And now, Israel, what doth the LORD thy God require of thee, but to fear the LORD thy God, to 
walk in all his ways, and to love him, and to serve the LORD thy God with all thy heart and with 
all thy soul,  (Deu 10:12)

Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling.  (Psa 2:11)

اتصور يكفي , وانا لدي الكثير من الايات , 
وحاب اعتذر من الاشراف اذا كنت قد خرجت عن مضمور السؤال
 .



MeToo قال:


> أليس أنتَ تفضّل القراءة بالإنجليزي لأنه أوضح
> 
> إقرأ معي أيوب 37: 22 - 24
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> يا أمة يا أمة





مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> ولماذا لا اخضع وانقاد لربي حبا له وخوفا منه بنفس الوقت ؟


 
لأنك لا يمكن أن تحب من تخافه. 
ولكن من الطبيعي والصحي أيضا أن يكون لدينا الخوف من أن نخطئ في حق من نحبه.
وهذا يفسر الآيات في سفر أيوب. إدناه 



مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> أكرر الاية " " عند اللـه جلال مرهب . القدير لا ندركه. عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر. لا يُجاوب. لذلك فلتخفه الناس" (أيوب 37: 22 ـ 24). "
> فلماذا ( امر ) الله تعالى الناس بخوفه ؟


 

أخطأت فهم الآية يا *مؤمن*.
سفر أيوب من أطول اسفار الكتاب المقدس. ولكي تفهم هذه الآيات عليك أن تقرأ الأصحاح التي وردت فيه في سياق بقية الآيات.

بإختصار الكلام ليس لله وليس أمرا منه بل هو كلام واحد من أصدقاء ايوب الثلاث الذين كانوا يتحاورون عن ما ألَمَّ بأيوب، واسم هذا الصديق أليهو الذي (_بسبب أحداث مذكورة في السفر_) انطلق قلبه وفكره من الأحداث الزمنية التي تحيط به إلى التمتع بالحضرة الإلهية، والدخول في حالة دهش في الإلهيات والسماويات. فأراد أن يبين لأيوب الكثير المصائب أن الله عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر . وعلى الناس ألا تتجاسر وتحاسب الله بل تخافه. لو حبيت التفاسير اعطيك الرابط.

نحن نجل الله ونرهبه ليس خوفا ... بل لأنه عظيم القوة والحق وكثير البر ... 



مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> نحن خرجنا مجددا عن سياق الموضوع , انا اقول وارى اننا عباد لله ( هذا رايي ) وانتم تقولون انكم تعبدون الله ولكنكم لستم عباده !!!


 
لقد فهمتها صح فيما نقول. 
لسنا نحن من نقول بل يسوع المسيح / الله الذي ظهر في الجسد هو قال:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 15 *لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> استغفر الله العلي العظيم , تجبروني لاخرج عن سياق الموضوع وبالتالي سيغلق
> اقرا انت معي
> Now therefore fear the LORD, and serve him in sincerity and in truth: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD.
> (Jos 24:14)
> ...




لقد كتبت ردا طويلا ومفصلا ولكن بالغلط اغلقت الwindows الذي فيه الرد. والآن تعبت ولازك انام.

فرأيت أن أسألك من وحي ردي الضائع . هل تعرف الكتب التي نقلت منها هذه الآيات. ومتى كتبت.؟

أراك بعد عدة ساعات.


----------



## husssam (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *محبة الله وخلاصه رفعتنا من درجة العبيد الى درجة الابناء *
> *الله هو اللى عمل كده وقدم لينا ابوته هل نرفضها ؟؟؟؟نبقى مجانين *
> *نحن كنا عبيد للذنوب والخطايا والله قبلنا ابناء بالتبنى بالايمان بيسوع المسيح ربا ومخلصا *
> *نحن نعبد الله نعم ’لكن ليس عن خوف او اضطرار او اكراه او اذلال لكن نعبد الله لانه ابونا وفادينا ومخلصنا ,نعبد الله كأبناء وليس كعبيد *


 



Nancy2 قال:


> *عايز تخاف وتترعب منه خاف يا اخ مؤمن محدش هيقولك لا *
> *بس سؤال معلش هو الاله المرعب اللى يخوف ده ويخلى الناس تعبده علشان خايفة منه ده اله طبيعى ؟مش مريض يعنى؟*
> *وهل يستحق العبادة ؟*
> *نتيجة محبة الله لينا ومحبتنا ليه هو اننا بنعبده بالروح والحق بنعبده بالحب مش مجرد الخوف من عقابه *
> ...


 



Nancy2 قال:


> *مخافة الاحترام والحب زى ماانت بتخاف من والدك ووالدتك مش بتبقى مرعوب منهم لكن بتخاف على زعلهم لانك بتحبهم *
> *مخافة الاعتراف بالجميل*
> *اما الرعب مرض والخوف مرض *
> *زى مابيقول الكتاب لان الخوف له عذاب اما المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف الى خارج *


 



Nancy2 قال:


> *مفهوم مؤلم جدا لمعنى العبادة *
> *وكيف ستحب الله بعد ان حددت عبادتك له فى الانقياد والتذلل *
> *ولماذا يريد الهك ان يذلك ؟هل يستمتع بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 



Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ مؤمن لكى اوضحلك الغرض من سؤالى عن معنى الحب سأقول لك شيئا *
> *فى بعض الاوقات نتيجة تلقينا لتعليم معين من الصغر عن اشياء معينة نكبر ونحن لدينا تعريفات عن بعض الامور والمصطلحات فى الحياة نظن انها صحيحة لكنها غير صحيحة بل مشوهه *
> *مثلا ان ترى الشئ الابيض اسود وانت مقتنع تمام الاقتناع انه اسود هذا لن يجعل الابيض اسود الابيض ابيض لكن المشكلة فى نظرتك انت له *
> *نفس الشئ يا اخ مؤمن انت تربيت على ان الخوف والرعب حب وتعتقد ان هذا هو التعريف الصحيح للحب وانت مقتنع تماما ان خوفك من الله ورعبك من عقابه حب لكنه فى الحقيقة ليس حب هو خوف ورعب فقط *
> ...


 



Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه لالالالا يامؤمن انا حتى كنت بضحك اصلا وزى ماقولتلك اللغة العربية لاتعنينى *
> *المهم ,انا لااستنتج البعض من كلامك واترك الباقى ,انا فقط اعلق على فكرة العبادة بسبب الخوف لانها لاتستقيم مع ماتقوله عن عبادتك لله بسبب حبك له*
> *فى نظرى هذا تناقض لايستقيم الحب مع الخوف من عقاب الله *
> *عرفت ليه انا بعلق بس على نقطة الخوف ؟*
> ...


 
*XXXXXXXXXXXX*
*XXXXXXXXXX*
*XXXXXX*

*لقد تم مسح مداخلتك. *
*لو كان إعتراضك صحيح لحذفت المشاركات التي تعترض عليها*

*لأن فحوى الردود  كله من الكتاب المقدس   *

*ليس من حقك أن تتدخل في عمل الإشراف.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> واضح ردك يا سامح , شكرا جزيلا
> فقط اريد جواب بنعم ام لا لهذا السؤال , انت تعبد الله لكنك لست عبده ؟
> اتمنى اي يكون الرد مثلما طلبت لكي لا تتشوه الصورة لدي



*نعم نحن نعبد الله
ولكن مفهوم العبادة عندنا يختلف عن هذا المفهوم عندكم
فالعبادة عندنا هى الحب الى المنتهى وعمل وصايا الرب وعدم مخالفت وصاياه
(وقد وضعت لك الوصايا العشر فى مشاركة 3 )
فهو يقول من يحبنى يعمل وصاياى
وهو الذى احبنا اولا
وقد قيل ايضا اى حب اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه عن اولاده
وقد اوصانا فى الوصايا العشر التى اعطاها الرب لموسى
ان تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ونفسك
اما قولنا اننا لسنا عبيد فلان الرب هو الذى اعطانا البنوة
 لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم احباء لاني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي 
وطلب منا ان نقول  أباناالذى فى السموات
وفى يوحنا الاصحاح 8 قال
لا اعود ادعوكم بعد عبيد بل ابناء 



*


----------



## جندي المسيح (20 مايو 2011)

*كما قال الأخوة باركهم الرب
اذا كان الرب لا يدعوني عبداً بل يرفعني لمرتبة ابنه ويحميني فمن يمسسني كمن مس حدقة عين الرب
افهل اتجرأ وادعو نفسي عبداً؟؟؟
*​


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

سلام أمة 
الايات هية من انجيل الملك جيمس 
King James Bible 
متى كتبت , الصراحة لا اعلم , لكني اعتقد انها نسخة حديثة .




أمة قال:


> لقد كتبت ردا طويلا ومفصلا ولكن بالغلط اغلقت الwindows الذي فيه الرد. والآن تعبت ولازك انام.
> 
> فرأيت أن أسألك من وحي ردي الضائع . هل تعرف الكتب التي نقلت منها هذه الآيات. ومتى كتبت.؟
> 
> أراك بعد عدة ساعات.


----------



## fredyyy (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وقد ذكر الله واصفا نفسه *بالغفور* *والودود* *والرحيم* .




*أخي الحبيب أراك قد سرت في طريق إتسع لمحاور كثيرة *

*لكني أريد أن ُأركز الكلام على أصل ساق الموضوع وليس فروعه وأوراقه *

*هل تعلم أنه ليس من حقك أن تعبد الله *

*أرجوا أن لا يصدمك ردي *

*الله لا يقبل عبادة ... من أموات *

*إسمع ماذا يقول الكتاب *
أفسس 2 : 1 ​وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ *أَمْوَاتاً بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا،* ​*فالميِّت بالذنوب والخطايا لا يستطيع عبادة الله *

*والموت هنا ليس فعل الفواحش *

*لكنه الانفصال عن المسيح ُمعطي الحياة *

*لقد قال المسيح نفسه *
يوحنا 11 : 25 ​قَالَ لَهَا *يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. 
مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ *فَسَيَحْيَا* ​*إذاً *
*ليس لك أن تحب الله *
*وليس لك أن تعبد الله *
*ولا أن تناقش عبادة الله *
*ولا أن تناقش الغفران بعيدًا عن دم ذبيحة المسيح *
*ولا أن تتمتع بوداد وود الله بعيدًا عن قلب المسيح المُحِب  *

*فالعبادة ليست فروع لشركات طياران متنوعة تصب في مطار واحد *

*هناك شركة واحدة تجمع المؤمنين المسيحيين بالله أساسها ذبيحة المسيح *

*ليس من حق الانسان الاقتراب والصلاة وعبادة الله بدون المسيح *

*قال المسيح *
يوحنا 14 : 6 ​قَالَ لَهُ *يَسُوعُ أَنَا هُوَ* *الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ *.... 
​*أي أن المسيح الطريق ... وليس أي طريق *
*وأنه الحق ..... وبدونه لا يوجد في الكون حق *
*والحياة لأنه مصدر الحياة ... وبدونه الجميع أموات *

*لا مجال للعبادة ... بدون المسيح *
*ولا يُمكنك أن ُتحب ... وأنت تكره دم المسيح *
*ولن تتمتع بالحياة ... لأنك لا تعرف المسيح المُقام من الأموات *
*ولن تعيش منتصرًا ... بعيدًا عن من غلب الموت العدو الذي غلب الانسان *

.​​


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

يا عزيزي اعتذر ان كنت خرجت عن سياق سؤالي ولكن بعض الاعضاء دفعوني لارد بهكذا جواب 
بس اتمنى ان تجيبني باسلوب ابسط , انعبد الله ام لا ؟ لان الفكرة لغايه ردك كانت ان المسيحيين يعبدون الله , واعتقد بان هذا هو الصح . 
شكرا 




fredyyy قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أراك قد سرت في طريق إتسع لمحاور كثيرة *
> 
> *لكني أريد أن ُأركز الكلام على أصل ساق الموضوع وليس فروعه وأوراقه *
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (21 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> *انعبد الله ام لا* ؟
> لان الفكرة لغايه ردك كانت ان المسيحيين يعبدون الله , واعتقد بان هذا هو الصح .
> شكرا




*بكل وضوح ... وبكل بساطة ... أنت لا تعبد الله *

*أشكرك لأنك فهمت أن الصح هو ... (أن المسيحيين يعبدون الله )*

*المسيح أغلق على كل الطرق الأخرى *
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 5 
لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ *إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ* *وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ* 
بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ *الْمَسِيحُ، *​*لا مكان لطريق آخر *
*ولا مكان لإنسان آخر *
*ولا يستحق آخر أن يكون ... وسيط بين الله والناس *

*أخي الله يُريدك أن تعبده بطريقته *
*وكل ُطرق الناس ... تؤدي للهلاك *
*ولا يوجد من يفرض على الله شئ *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (21 مايو 2011)

اطلب من الاشراف ان ينظروا في الرد . 
من انت لتقول لي انا لا اعبد الله ؟ 
يا فريدي افهم , افهم , انا طلبت رايك في موضوع ولم اطلب منك رايك في شخصي وعبادتي وديني , يوجد منتدى ثاني لهكذا اشياء , مفهوم الكلام , انت تجرحني باجاباتك. 




fredyyy قال:


> *بكل وضوح ... وبكل بساطة ... أنت لا تعبد الله *
> 
> *أشكرك لأنك فهمت أن الصح هو ... (أن المسيحيين يعبدون الله )*
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (21 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اطلب من *الاشراف* ان ينظروا في الرد .




*أنا أحد مُشرفي هذا القسم *

*************************************


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> من *انت لتقول* لي انا لا اعبد الله ؟




*أنا صوت الله إليك *

*طلبت مني أن ُأجيبك بوضوح على سؤالك *


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> *انعبد الله ام لا ؟ *




*وذكرت لك لماذا أنت لا تعبد الله *

*************************************


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> يا فريدي *افهم , افهم*


 
*أنا فاهم كويس بقول إيه *

*وبوثق كلامي بآيات من الكتاب المُقدس ... كلام الله الوحيد *

*ممكن الكلام لا يروق لك ... لكنها الحقيقة *

*الميِّت ميِّت ... والحي حي *

*الميت لا يعبد الله ... والحي يعبد الله ... لأن الله إله أحياء مكتوب *
متى 22 : 32 ​أَنَا *إِلَهُ* إِبْراهِيمَ *وَإِلَهُ* إِسْحاقَ *وَإِلَهُ* يَعْقُوبَ. *لَيْسَ اللَّهُ إِلَهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ أَحْيَاءٍ*. 

​


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> انا طلبت *رايك* في موضوع ولم اطلب منك *رايك* في شخصي وعبادتي وديني


 
*هذا ليس رأيي لكنه تشخيص ( الله ) الطبيب العظيم *

*فإذا كان هذا تقرير الله عنك *

*فلن ُأعاند الله وأقول خلاف تقرير الله عن حالتك *



مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> انت *تجرحني* باجاباتك.


 
*نعم أنا ُأصادق على كلامك *

*- مشرط الجراح ( الله ) يكون ُمؤلمًا *
*- لكنه يُستخدم لإزالة ما يُسبب فقدان الحياة *

** الصديق الحقيقي من يُبكي صاحبة ... ولا ينتظر حتى يبكي عليه بعد موته *

*ماذا ُتفضل :*
*- أن أقول لك إستمر في نهر الحياة الجارف ... وتكون النهاية شلال الموت *

*- أم أستوقفك لتُفكر في نهايتك الأبدية لحظة *

*الله خالقك ... ومن حقه تحذيرك لكي لا تهلك ... فهو لم يخلقك لتهلك *

.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (21 مايو 2011)

...................................... 

 انا سالتك من تعبد وطلبت رايك ( انت من تعبد ) ولم اقل لك ( من اعبد انا ) 

.........................


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2011)

نحن نعبد الإله الحقيقى :

صانع المعجزات وحده

القدوس الذى ليس فيه كذب

######

القدوس الذى ليس فى ملكوته امورا أرضية لا تمت الى القداسة ، بل فرح مقدس ومجيد وتسبيح ملائكى


----------



## جندي المسيح (22 مايو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نحن نعبد الإله الحقيقى :
> صانع المعجزات وحده
> 
> القدوس الذى ليس فيه كذب
> ...


 
*سمعت يامؤمن بالرسل كلام الحق بالمختصر المفيد ولكن اسمح لي اخي مكرم ان اضيف *
*نحن نعبد الله 100% صح لكننا ابناء الله وهي مرتبة اعلى من العبيد لم نرفع انفسنا اليها من كبريائنا! بل رفعنا الرب اليها من محبته لنا*
*وشكرا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا وصلت الفكرة نعم .



أبو فادي عصام قال:


> *سمعت يامؤمن بالرسل كلام الحق بالمختصر المفيد ولكن اسمح لي اخي مكرم ان اضيف
> نحن نعبد الله 100% صح لكننا ابناء الله وهي مرتبة اعلى من العبيد لم نرفع انفسنا اليها من كبريائنا! بل رفعنا الرب اليها من محبته لنا
> وشكرا
> سلام المسيح
> *​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 مايو 2011)

اخونا الحبيب بعد ان رد عليك الاخوه باستفاضه 
سوالى لك الان  وارجوا ان ترد بعقلك لا بمفهوم معتقدك الذى نحترمه 
ايهما افضل ان تعبد الله وانت عبد له ام ان الافضل ان تعبده وانت ابن له 
وارجو ان تكون حياديا فى ردك وشكرا لك


----------



## fredyyy (22 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> انا سالتك من تعبد *وطلبت رايك* ( انت من تعبد )
> ولم اقل لك ( من اعبد انا )




*الموضوع عن العبادة *

*وكان يجب توضيح من يعبد الله ... ومن لا يعبده *

*مع ملاحظة *
*الموضوع ليس ملكك ... لكننا نكتب كل ما يُفيد زوارنا الأعزاء *

*مرة أخرى العبادة ليس للانسان حق إبداء الرأي فيها *

*لكننا نذكر ما يُريده الله من الانسان *

*وعلى أي أساس يمكن لعبادتنا أن تكون مقبولة *

.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

يا عزيزي , انا احاول ان افهم دينكم . 
ولكن من المدلوغ اللغوي والعقلي وبدون معتقدي , الفاعل يشتق من الفعل , فاذا كنت اعبد الله فانا عبد .
لا استطيع ان اخرج سياق الموضوع كثيرا . لكني اشكرك على مرورك 




ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اخونا الحبيب بعد ان رد عليك الاخوه باستفاضه
> سوالى لك الان  وارجوا ان ترد بعقلك لا بمفهوم معتقدك الذى نحترمه
> ايهما افضل ان تعبد الله وانت عبد له ام ان الافضل ان تعبده وانت ابن له
> وارجو ان تكون حياديا فى ردك وشكرا لك


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

اخرجتني عن سياق الموضوع
اليهودي يعتقد انه يعبد الله
المسيحي يعتقد انه يعبد الله
المسلم يعتقد انه يعبد الله 
الصابئة يعتقود انهم يعبدون الله 
البوذي يعتقد انه يعبد الله
الهندوسي يعتقد انه يعبد الله

كل البشريه عدا الملحدين يعتقدون انهم يعبدون الله . فالاعتقاد من يعبد ومن لا يعبد يكون من منظور الشخص التابع لذلك الدين . 
انا وانت نتفق في ذلك , ولا اكراه في الدين .

انا ظننت انه لا يجوز ان يتم سؤالي في موضوعي , لاني عندما اسال في مواضيع ثانيه يتم تحرير مخالف لي . بتهمه السطو على صاحب الموضوع .

شكرا لمرورك .





fredyyy قال:


> *الموضوع عن العبادة *
> 
> *وكان يجب توضيح من يعبد الله ... ومن لا يعبده *
> 
> ...


----------



## antonius (23 مايو 2011)

يقول مار بولس الرسول
*21*. لأَنَّ الْخَلِيقَةَ نَفْسَهَا أَيْضاً *سَتُعْتَقُ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ إِلَى حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ.
*ويفسّر لنا يوحنّا الانجيلي في بشارته معنى ابناء الله قائلاً:

*9*. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.
*10*. كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.
*11*. إِلَى *خَاصَّتِهِ* جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.
*12*. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ* يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.
**13*. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.
*14*. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
ويقول مار بولس الرسول في رسالته لرومية:
*14*. فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.
*15*. فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنُخْطِئُ لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ؟ حَاشَا!
*16*. أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الَّذِي تُقَدِّمُونَ ذَوَاتِكُمْ لَهُ *عَبِيداً لِلطَّاعَةِ* *أَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ* إِمَّا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَوْ لِلطَّاعَةِ لِلْبِرِّ؟
*17*. فَشُكْراً لِلَّهِ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ وَلَكِنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ صُورَةَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّتِي تَسَلَّمْتُمُوهَا.
*18. وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْبِرِّ.
19*. أَتَكَلَّمُ إِنْسَانِيّاً مِنْ أَجْلِ ضُعْفِ جَسَدِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا قَدَّمْتُمْ أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيداً لِلنَّجَاسَةِ وَالإِثْمِ لِلإِثْمِ هَكَذَا الآنَ قَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيداً لِلْبِرِّ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ.
*20*. لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَاراً مِنَ الْبِرِّ.
*21*. فَأَيُّ ثَمَرٍ كَانَ لَكُمْ حِينَئِذٍ مِنَ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي تَسْتَحُونَ بِهَا الآنَ؟ لأَنَّ نِهَايَةَ تِلْكَ الأُمُورِ هِيَ الْمَوْتُ.
*22*. وَأَمَّا الآنَ *إِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَصِرْتُمْ عَبِيداً لِلَّهِ فَلَكُمْ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ وَالنِّهَايَةُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.
23*. لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.
وهكذا فاننا بالمسيح اُعتِقنا من الخطية و الناموس..وصرنا اولاد الطاعة (المؤمنون باسمه الطائعين له), عبيد البر والقداسة, و يفسر النص معنى العبودية بالاتباع..وليس بصفة امتلاك العبيد رخيصي القيمة! فمن هذه الناحية نحن عبيد الله, اي نطيع الله بالبر والقداسة.
اتمنى ان يكون هذا الامر قد وُضّح ولا لبس فيه عندك
سلام الررب معك, وبركاته تحل عليك عزيزي


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

نعم لا يوجد التباس الان  
انا اعلم ان الله كرم بني ادم 
وانا اتفق معك اننا نعبد الله بالطريقه التي ذكرتها , ان نعمل البر ونقدسه ونطيق ما امرنا ان نفعل وننتهي عما يغضبه .

ارجو ان يغلق الموضوع فجواب انتونيوس كان واضح وجميل .
شكرا لكم . 




antonius قال:


> يقول مار بولس الرسول
> *21*. لأَنَّ الْخَلِيقَةَ نَفْسَهَا أَيْضاً *سَتُعْتَقُ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ إِلَى حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ.
> *ويفسّر لنا يوحنّا الانجيلي في بشارته معنى ابناء الله قائلاً:
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> نعم لا يوجد التباس الان
> انا اعلم ان الله كرم بني ادم
> وانا اتفق معك اننا نعبد الله بالطريقه التي ذكرتها , ان نعمل البر ونقدسه ونطيق ما امرنا ان نفعل وننتهي عما يغضبه .
> 
> ...


كيف استنتجت اخي مؤمن من رد الأخ أنطونيوس أنكم تعبدون الله بالطريقة التي ذكرها.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

ان اجبت ساخرج عن حدود سؤالي .
لكن هذا المنتدى للحوار المسيحي فاشرحي لي كيف تعبدون الله ؟ لاقارنها بعبادتي .
انا اعبد الله بالحب والخوف والرجاء جميعاً 
انا احب الله 
انا اخاف الله ( كما يخافه المسيحيون في ايات الانجيل التي ذكرتها لك يا امة وانتي طلبتي مني ان اذكر مصدرها وقلت لك انها من انجيل الملك جيمس ) 
انا ارجو الله .
واكرر انني لا استطيع ان اشرح اكثر لاني ساخرج عن الموضوع واعاقب . 
خذي معنى الكلمات ببساطة وحسب ما تفسرينها . 

شكرا لك . 



أمة قال:


> كيف استنتجت اخي مؤمن من رد الأخ أنطونيوس أنكم تعبدون الله بالطريقة التي ذكرها.


----------



## antonius (23 مايو 2011)

> نعم لا يوجد التباس الان
> انا اعلم ان الله كرم بني ادم
> وانا اتفق معك اننا نعبد الله بالطريقه التي ذكرتها , ان نعمل البر ونقدسه ونطيق ما امرنا ان نفعل وننتهي عما يغضبه .
> ارجو ان يغلق الموضوع فجواب انتونيوس كان واضح وجميل .


هناك فروق مراعاتها واجبة عزيزي, 
نحن نُبشّر بحريّة في المسيح, تحرّر من عبودية الناموس بالنعمة.
انتم تدعون للعبودية بناموس, دون حريّة في النعمة!
ايضا
نحن نعيش في حريّة مجد اولاد الله كما يقول الكتاب..وتلك مكانة عظيمة, تُجسِّد المحبة والتقديس و الارتقاء بالبشر الى علو عظيم تُداس فيه الخطيّة !وهذا ليس مجرد -تكريم- كالموصوف عندكم او عند غيركم 
إبن الطاعة لا يخاف اباه, ابن الإثم يخافه! إبن الطاعة فرِح بِبِرّه,


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

عزيزي سارسل لك رساله على الخاص ارجوا ان تفسر لي معنى كلمة ( fear )
في الانجيل . ذكرت في العديد من الايات .





antonius قال:


> هناك فروق مراعاتها واجبة عزيزي,
> نحن نُبشّر بحريّة في المسيح, تحرّر من عبودية الناموس بالنعمة.
> انتم تدعون للعبودية بناموس, دون حريّة في النعمة!
> ايضا
> ...


----------



## antonius (23 مايو 2011)

> عزيزي سارسل لك رساله على الخاص ارجوا ان تفسر لي معنى كلمة ( fear )
> في الانجيل . ذكرت في العديد من الايات .


معناها خوف! 
احدى الايات التي اوردتها هي من المزمور الثاني:
*10*. فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ.
*11*. اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ.
واكثرية الايات التي اوردتها من العهد القديم ..الذي هو عهد الناموس..عهد الشريعة..ليس عهد نعمة! ليس عهد بنوّة...بل عهد موت! انتهى بصلب المسيح وقيامته..!
والخوف باقي للأثيم غير المؤمن..
وكما تعلم, ليس بيننا معصوم, وعليه فالخوف لا يزال موجود...ولكن من يحب الله, لن يخطأ بحقّه فيخافه! 



> في موضوعي قيل لي ان الحب والخوف لا يجتمعان .
> اي انني احب الله ولا اخافه , اعطيت دلائل بايات من الخوف وطلبت تفسير , امة سئلتني من اين هذه الايات ؟؟!! هيه من انجيل الملك جيمس .


الطفل الصغير يخاف أبيه, ويكبر ليحبّه, وهكذا كانت المسيرة مع الله, في العهد القديم والجديد...ولكن الابن يخاف ان يُحزِن اباه او يغضبه حتى عندما يكبُر, احتراما له ومحبةً له وليس خوفاً من ان يضربه او يؤدبه كما لو كان طفلاً..
الكتاب المقدّس يُعلّمنا ان رأس الحكمة مخافة الله...
نوع الخوف يختلف كما شرحت! 
هل وصلت فكرتي؟ ام تحتاج لعودتي بمزيد من الشرح؟


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

الكلام والحوار جميل .
لكن انت تقول انه لا يوجد احد معصوم , فالخوف لا يزال موجود في رايي ؟ 
فانا ( انا فقط باعتقادي ) حتى لو احب الله فاني غير معصوم من الاخطاء ويمكن ان يستهوني الشيطان واخطيء ؟ فبالتالي اخاف الله لاني اخطاءت واطلب من ربي الغفران على خطئي . 
ولكن نظرتي للغير مؤمن تختلف , فانا باعتقادي انه لو كان يخاف الله ويحبه لعمل الاعمال التي ترضيه.
شكرا لك . 




antonius قال:


> معناها خوف!
> احدى الايات التي اوردتها هي من المزمور الثاني:
> *10*. فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ.
> *11*. اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ.
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> انا اخاف الله ( كما يخافه المسيحيون في ايات الانجيل التي ذكرتها لك يا امة وانتي طلبتي مني ان اذكر مصدرها وقلت لك انها من انجيل الملك جيمس )


 
أخي *مؤمن* 

أرجو أن تتقبل مشواري معك خطوة خطوة ولا تعتبرها تجريحا.

من آيات إقتبستها في مشاركتك رقم #*57* ظننت انها في الإنجيل، استنتجتَ أنك تخاف الله كما "يخافه المسيحيون" . ولأني كنت متأكدة من ذلك - أي أنك لا تعرف الفرق بين الإنجيل والتوراة سألتك في مشاركة سابقة:



أمة قال:


> هل تعرف الكتب التي نقلت منها هذه الآيات. ومتى كتبت.؟


 
اجبتني أنها من كتاب الملك جيمس. وهذا ليس الجواب الصحيح لأن كتاب الملك جيمس واحد من ترجمات عديدة للكتاب المقدس، وتلك الأيات موجودة في جميع الترجمات. 

كنت أتمنى ان اقرأ منك ردا يبين لي انك تعرف عن كتابنا المقدس ولو قليلا أكثر من غيرك من الأحبة المسلمين الذين يسمون كل الكتاب المقدس ب "الإنجيل". وهذا خطأ كبير يسبب لهم الحرج. ذلك لأن المسلم لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس حتى ولو من باب المعرفة ليكون على دراية فيما يتكلم، وليس بالضرورة ليؤمن به.

الكتاب المقدس يا عزيزي يحتوي على كتب كثيرة -نسميها الأسفار- منها أسفار العهد القديم (قبل مجيء المسيح) وأسفار العهد الجديد (بعد المسيح) وهي الاناجيل والأعمال والرسائل والرؤيا. 

ليس هكذا تكون المقارنة بين أمرين يتعلق على أحدهما مصير الإنسان الأبدي، فهي قضية حياة أو موت. حياة أبدية مع الله في ملكوته أو موت أبدي بعيدا عنه.

يبدو ان ما فعلته في مشاركتك رقم #*57* هو انك وضعت في محرك البحث كلمة Fear واتيتب بآيات لتثبت أن الله في المسيحية أمَرَ أن نخافه. 

فأقتطعت الآيات من سياق المعنى دون وليس لك دراية متى كُتبت ومن كتبها ولمن وفي أي ظروف كمن يقطع إذن الفيل ويقول: "هذا هو الفيل" وكأنه متأكد مما فعل.

والدليل أنك بدأت ردك بقولك: "اقرا انت معي" واقتبست آية 14 من يشوع 24، وزيادة في قناعتك قلت "اقرا المزيد من كتابك رجاءا" واقتبست الآية 24 من صموئيل الأول 2 وآية 12 من تثنية 10 وآية 11 من مزمور 2 وبعد ذلك وبكل ثقة قلت: " اتصور يكفي , وانا لدي الكثير من الايات "

كل ما أتيت به كان كلاما من التوراة قبل مجيء المسيح بمئات والاف السنين. للفائدة سأرد على تلك الآيات مع الشرح في مشاركة منفصلة.


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

أخي *مؤمن*

سأعيد إقتباس الآيات في اللغة الإنكليزية التي بترتها من سياقها، وأضع بعدها الترجمة العربية مع الآيات التي سبقتها وتلتها لكي تعطي المعنى حقه. 
Now therefore fear the LORD, and serve hi in sincerity and in truth: and put away the gods which your fathers served on the other side of the flood, and in Egypt; and serve ye the LORD.
​(Jos 24:14)
*12*. وَأَرْسَلْتُ قُدَّامَكُمُ الزَّنَابِيرَ وَطَرَدْتُ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ مَلِكَيِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ, *لاَ بِسَيْفِكَ وَلاَ بِقَوْسِكَ*.

*13*.* وَأَعْطَيْتُكُمْ أَرْضاً لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا عَلَيْهَا وَمُدُناً لَمْ تَبْنُوهَا وَتَسْكُنُونَ بِهَا,* وَمِنْ كُرُومٍ وَزَيْتُونٍ لَمْ تَغْرِسُوهَا تَأْكُلُونَ.
*14*. فَالآنَ اخْشُوا الرَّبَّ وَاعْبُدُوهُ بِكَمَالٍ وَأَمَانَةٍ, وَانْزِعُوا الآلِهَةَ الَّذِينَ عَبَدَهُمْ آبَاؤُكُمْ فِي عِبْرِ النَّهْرِ وَفِي مِصْرَ, وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ.
*15*. وَإِنْ سَاءَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ أَنْ تَعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ, فَاخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ تَعْبُدُونَ: إِنْ كَانَ الآلِهَةَ الَّذِينَ عَبَدَهُمْ آبَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي عَبْرِ النَّهْرِ, وَإِنْ كَانَ آلِهَةَ الأَمُورِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ أَنْتُمْ سَاكِنُونَ فِي أَرْضِهِمْ. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا وَبَيْتِي فَنَعْبُدُ الرَّبَّ».*
*16*. *فَأَجَابَ الشَّعْبُ:* «*حَاشَا لَنَا أَنْ نَتْرُكَ الرَّبَّ لِنَعْبُدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى,*
​
*17*. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَنَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَنَا وَآبَاءَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ, وَالَّذِي عَمِلَ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِنَا تِلْكَ الآيَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةَ, وَحَفِظَنَا فِي كُلِّ الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي سِرْنَا فِيهَا وَفِي جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ عَبَرْنَا فِي وَسَطِهِمْ.​
أنقذ الرب الإله شعبه من عبودية فرعون على يد نبيه موسى، واخرجهم ولكنهم اخطأوا بحقه وعبدوا ألهة من صنع أيديهم وهم في صحراء سيناء. فتاهوا فيها بسبب خطيئتهم لمدة اربعين سنة، وبالرغم من هذا فإن الله لم يتخلى عن شعبه وبقى مخلصا لوعده وخلصهم على يد يشوع (وهو رمز للمسيح يسوع - لأن اسمه يعني المخلص) وأعطاهم أرضا ليس بقوتهم ولا بسيفهم أو رمحهم. فتحذير الرب لشعبه بأن يخشوه كان بمعنى الا يعودوا الى عبادة الآلهة التى صنعوها اباؤهم في البرية وعبدوها. ف في الآيتين 16 و17 يعبر الشعب عن محبته وامتنانه لمحبة الله له.

واليك التفسير من الموقع:

الزنابير = ربما تكون الزنابير حقيقية طاردت السكان وأرعبتهم. ولعلها هى روح الرعب الذى أرسله الله كما قالت رحاب. ولعلها جيش المصريين (والزنابير رمز للمصريين) الذين هاجموا المنطقة قبل دخول العبرانيين إليها بفترة فحطموا قوة ملوكها وهيأوا الطريق بذلك للشعب. فالأحداث كلها تسير بخطة إلهيه غير منظورة. مرة ثانية نجد يشوع فى الآيات السابقة يتحدث عن أمانة الله نحو شعبه وأنه إختار هذا الشعب ليكون شعباً خاصاً لهُ بدعوته لإبراهيم وبركاته المستمرة نحو هذا الشعب وإنقاذه إياهم من أيادى أعدائهم. وكل هذا ليحبوا الرب ويكون الرب هو إختيارهم الحر. يحبون الرب لإنه هو أحبهم أولاً. فالله لا يلزم احداً بمحبته فالله يقدس الحرية الإنسانية، فالله يطلب الإنسان كإبن حر يلتصق بأبيه بفرح وسرور. ويشوع يقدم نفسه مثلاً.

*وأما أن وبيتي **فنعبد الرب* = يشوع يقدم نفسه مثلاً فالعبادة تنبع من حرية كاملة.

هل ترغب يا مؤمن أن استمر في شرح بقية الآيات التي ذكرتها؟  أم وصلت الفكرة؟

أنا مستعدة!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 مايو 2011)

إسمحوا لى بالدخول فى وسط الكلام ، لكثرته ، ربنا يبارك ويزيد للخير

فكلمة الخوف فى حد ذاتها لها معانى عديدة

فأنا أخاف الله (وهذه فضيلة) ، كما أننى أخاف على زعل أبى ، ولكنى لا أتوقع أن يتربص بى الله ، ولا أبى ، ولا أتوقع أن يصطادوا علىَّ زلَّة ، كما يفعل العدو الشرير

فمن ناحية ، أنا أخاف الله (وأيضاً أبى) ، أى أحترمه وأهابه وأعتبره كل الإعتبار ، ولكننى لا أخافه بمعنى الخوف من العدو ، ولا بمعنى الخوف من الحيوان المفترس

+++ ولذلك ، فإننى أحفظ وصاياه ، وأتوقع منه عدم قبول خطئى ، ولكننى لا أتوقع منه الغدر وإصطياد خطئى ، بل أتوقع منه التأديب والتقويم (مثلما يفعل أبى أيضاً)

وأنا أفرح بتأديبه وتربيته لى ، لأنى أعرف أنها صادرة عن محبته لى ، وأنها - وإن كانت تسبب لى بعض الألم الوقتى - لكنها ستفيدنى من كل النواحى : هنا على الارض ، وهناك فى السماء

+++++ وأما الذين يتوقعون من إلههم الغدر ، بل وإحتمالية أن يلهمهم الفجور ، لكى يصطادهم فى الفخ الماكر 

فهولاء يحق لهم أن يقولوا أنهم لا يأمنون غدر إلههم ، حتى لو كانت إحدى أرجلهم قد بلغت جنته

وهذا هو الخوف والرعب الذى يستحقونه ، لأنهم إتبعوا الشيطان الماكر الخبيث


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا لردك .
الحقيقه نعم انا لا اعرف الفرق بين التوراه والانجيل لاني لم اقرى التوراة اصلا .
بخصوص انجيل الملك جيمس , انا فهمت سوالك انه من اي انجيل اقتبستها . عذرا .
تعليقا على كلمة " خوف او فير " اقسم لك ان تصدقينني انني قرات الموضوع في موقع مسيحي انكليزي يتحدث عن الخوف واننا يجب ان نخاف الله . ساحاول ان اجد الرابط ولكن اعذريني ان لم اجده لان الموضوع كان له فتره طويلة . ولكن يوجد موضوع ثاني الصراحه ممتع والاسلوب اعجبني ولكنه طويل , 
http://www.inplainsite.org/html/should_christians_fear_god.html
كما قلت هذا موضوع ثاني وانا لم اقتبس الايات منه .

من الممكن ان اخرج عن الموضوع قليلا , شرحك كان ممتاز عن الاية , شكرا لك , واحب اوضح نقطه ثانية , انه مثلما يوجد شرح وتفسير لايات الانجيل والتي من الممكن ان تقرا وتفسر من القاري بشكل خاطيء ولكن بعد الشرح يتوضح الامر ويترك حريه القناعه للشخص السائل فيما كتب . كذلك الامر في ايات القران ( اعلم انكم لا تعترفون به ) , تقول لي ان الايه رقم كذا خطا ولا تقبل , فانتضر ان اشرح لك ( في معتقدنا عن كتابنا ) كيف ولما نزلت هذه الايه وما هي الحكمة من وراءها . لا ان تجيبني بان ردي رد المفلسين . 

شكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية . 




أمة قال:


> أخي *مؤمن*
> 
> أرجو أن تتقبل مشواري معك خطوة خطوة ولا تعتبرها تجريحا.
> 
> ...


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمداخلتك , اسلوبك لطيف .
انا في رايي , انا اخاف الله واحبه, ولا اظن بالله الظن السيء , انا اعمل ما يحبه الله وفي نفس الوقت لا يوجد انسان لا يعمل ما يكرهه الله في بعض الاوقات , ولكن خوفي من الله ومحبته هي التي تجعلني اطلب من عنده المغفره على ما عملت وهي التي لم تجعلني اتتطاول واصر على المعاصي .
هذا كان احد ردود المسيحيين هنا واراه واقعيا 
Christians should love God but fear His punishment

شكرا .   




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إسمحوا لى بالدخول فى وسط الكلام ، لكثرته ، ربنا يبارك ويزيد للخير
> 
> فكلمة الخوف فى حد ذاتها لها معانى عديدة
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

الرجاء الإلتزام بقوانين القسم
وتجنب الحوارات الجانبية والكلام الجارح​

والى الاخوة المسلمين
لا يحق لكم الردود في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة
في مواضيع طرحها عضو آخر. ​ 
تم تحرير وحذف المشاركة المخالفة​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> شكرا لردك .





مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الحقيقه نعم انا لا اعرف الفرق بين التوراه والانجيل لاني لم اقرى التوراة اصلا .
> بخصوص انجيل الملك جيمس , انا فهمت سوالك انه من اي انجيل اقتبستها . عذرا .
> تعليقا على كلمة " خوف او فير " اقسم لك ان تصدقينني انني قرات الموضوع في موقع مسيحي انكليزي يتحدث عن الخوف واننا يجب ان نخاف الله . ساحاول ان اجد الرابط ولكن اعذريني ان لم اجده لان الموضوع كان له فتره طويلة . ولكن يوجد موضوع ثاني الصراحه ممتع والاسلوب اعجبني ولكنه طويل ,
> http://www.inplainsite.org/html/should_christians_fear_god.html
> ...




حرية الإقتناع هو حق لك قد أعطاه الرب الإله لكل إنسان. هذه آيات عدة تشير الى هذه الحرية:





 متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 24 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: *«إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي *




 مرقس الأصحاح 8 العدد 34 وَدَعَا الْجَمْعَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*مَنْ أَرَادَ* أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي. 




 لوقا الأصحاح 9 العدد 23 وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ: «*إِنْ أَرَادَ* أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي. 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 12 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. *مَنْ* يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 

أنت تسأل وواجبنا أن نرد عليك.

(1) لا نلزمك بقبول ما نقول لأن هذا ليس من حقنا - الرب أعطى الإنسان حرية الإختيار، ولكن على هذا الإختيار تكون النتائج. 

(2) لقد تجنيت علي في قولك الأخير باني تجبتك بان ردك رد المفلسين.

الرب يسامحك، وينزع من قلبك الخوف الذي يشل حركة الذهن والقلب معا.


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا لتعاونك . 
وانا متاسف , صدقيني انا لم اقصدك انت بل بعض الردود هناك . 
عذرا مرة ثانيا . ( حقك علي ) 
 ( 




أمة قال:


> حرية الإقتناع هو حق لك قد أعطاه الرب الإله لكل إنسان. هذه آيات عدة تشير الى هذه الحرية:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (23 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> فالخوف لا يزال موجود في رايي ؟




*الخوف ليس من صفات المؤمن المسيحي ... وهو عكس التعليم المسيحي *

*لأن الخوف له عذاب *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ* فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، 
بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ *تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ* إِلَى خَارِجٍ 
لأَنَّ *الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ*. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. 

رومية 8 : 15 
إِذْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا *رُوحَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً لِلْخَوْفِ* 
بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ *رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي* الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ!». 

بطرس الأولى 3 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ وَإِنْ تَأَلَّمْتُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ فَطُوبَاكُمْ. 
*وَأَمَّا خَوْفَهُمْ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُ وَلاَ تَضْطَرِبُوا،* 

​


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> واطلب من ربي *الغفران* على خطئي .




*الأساس الإلهي للغفران دم المسيح الفادي *

*فمن أين تحصل على الغفران بعيداً عن الله !*
العبرانيين 9 : 22 
... *وَبِدُونِ* *سَفْكِ دَمٍ* *لاَ* تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! 

​


مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> لعمل *الاعمال التي ترضيه*.


 
*كيف تعمل أعمال ُترضي الله ... وأنت لا َترضى بالله *


.​


----------

